
George Lucas Talks About Star Wars (1976) - aaronbrethorst
http://timesmachine.nytimes.com/timesmachine/1976/09/12/79322901.html?pageNumber=89&WT.mc_id=D-NYT-MKTG-MOD-09660-05-15-PH&WT.mc_ev=click&WT.mc_c=
======
MrZongle2
That article is hilarious, not only for the caption underneath the photo ("Two
robots and their captive"), the misspelling of "wookie", but the _massive_
spoiler about the film's resolution (columns 2 & 3) ... all about 8 months
before its original release.

